# 20p worth £50



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I hear the Royal Mint have produced 20p coins with no date on and are willing to buy them back for £50. Anyone found one yet?  

x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

They were on about this on Chris Evans last night and the guy was telling you how to get your £50 but I don't think it was actually the Royal Mint offering it?? Anyway, within no time at all there were people contacting the show saying they were going for £200+ on ebay!!

Chux xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

OMG that's it  i'm gonna check D's money box as he gets most of my 20p's ( just as soon as my head ache goes and i can stand the chinking of the coins)


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

It's the London Mint that are offering £50.....they are a private firm specialising in collectable coins and have no affiliation with the Royal Mint.

Here's some info....

http://www.londonmintoffice.com/

There's a lot of scammers on eBay selling "fake" undated 20p's.....some you'll notice manage to take photo of both sides of "same" coin in a single shot (magic cameras ?!) and some have even filed off the date ! There's obviously some geniune ones out there somewhere though, apparently between 50,000 and 200,000.

I've not found one in our shrapnel jar unfortunately !

Natasha

/links


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

in the paper some paid £7000 for one!!
and ebay £200+!!

but yeah there are fake ones there the ones with the coat of arms on look very shinny but does actlly have a date on but ppl dont say it does...


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

it is only the ones where there is no date on BOTH sides of the coin that are the collectable ones, though there are muppets on there who have listed coins with no date on the face/front. Went through D's money box and he has tons of them with no date on the front ( but dated backs). And what about the evenbigger muppets who have listed their coins with  stupidly high priced buy it now price tags like £10,000,000.00, where on earth did they get the idea that one coin is worth 10million pounds?.................plonkers springs to mind


----------

